# Wire Leaders



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Hello PFF Members, I have a question,
Do wire leaders hinder you catching more fish such as Speckle trout and red fish? When I am out wade fishing at TROUT POINT :thumbup: I get those blues and lady fishes ripping me a new one, so I place wire leaders on my line and I catch every thing without getting broken off. A friend told me with wire leaders fish can sense the metal, and will not bite the bait. Just thought I would as the PFF brains and see what your thoughts are? :notworthy:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

They can see it. Ladyfish and bluefish don't care because usually they would eat a flip flop if you put it in front of them. Trout are smart fish, especially the bigger ones. You catch an old wary trout (5 pounds plus) then you've done something as far as fooling him. You are not (likely) going to do it with wire.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

timeflies said:


> They can see it. Ladyfish and bluefish don't care because usually they would eat a flip flop if you put it in front of them. Trout are smart fish, especially the bigger ones. You catch an old wary trout (5 pounds plus) then you've done something as far as fooling him. You are not (likely) going to do it with wire.


Cool thank you Timeflies :thumbsup:


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I personally don't use wire or any leader for that matter and almost never get cut off. I also use circle hooks..the hook will almost always hook the fish in the corner of the mouth and the line is out of the danger zone.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I use a 40-50lb. flourocarbon leader on mirrodine or jerk baits and mono on top waters.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished chandaleur this past April. The guides there would use small (20 lb test don't recall the wire #) single wire in front of spoons, with a haywire twist to the spoon and a very small swivel to the line. The wire was only about 4 inches long, but prevented most spanish cut-offs. Did not seem to turn off the redfish or trout either. The water was very clear also.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Fished chandaleur this past April. The guides there would use small (20 lb test don't recall the wire #) single wire in front of spoons, with a haywire twist to the spoon and a very small swivel to the line. The wire was only about 4 inches long, but prevented most spanish cut-offs. Did not seem to turn off the redfish or trout either. The water was very clear also.


:thumbsup: Cool Thank you hjordan, I will try making my wire leaders short, I had mines at 18 to 24 inches, that combo sounds like a winner.Thank you for sharing :notworthy:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

lsucole said:


> I use a 40-50lb. flourocarbon leader on mirrodine or jerk baits and mono on top waters.


Isucole did that hold up to the blue fish and spanish makeral teeth?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

gastonfish said:


> I personally don't use wire or any leader for that matter and almost never get cut off. I also use circle hooks..the hook will almost always hook the fish in the corner of the mouth and the line is out of the danger zone.


gastonfish, that sounds like a winner, but when those bad boys start jumping what is your technic to keep them from cutting the your line or spitting the hook out. I keep my line tight but they still cut my line or spit the hook, but with wire lead they come on in mad as all get up but no lines are cut.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

timeflies said:


> They can see it. Ladyfish and bluefish don't care because usually they would eat a flip flop if you put it in front of them. Trout are smart fish, especially the bigger ones. You catch an old wary trout (5 pounds plus) then you've done something as far as fooling him. You are not (likely) going to do it with wire.


Word! timeflies, I concur with your assessment, I have caught small speckle trout but no monsters like my friends do they are mono lines.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lexcore said:


> gastonfish, that sounds like a winner, but when those bad boys start jumping what is your technic to keep them from cutting the your line or spitting the hook out. I keep my line tight but they still cut my line or spit the hook, but with wire lead they come on in mad as all get up but no lines are cut.


 I was stating for Trout and Reds if I were to target Blues and Makeral I would also use a wire leader or heavy mono. They are not near as easily spooked :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

gastonfish said:


> I was stating for Trout and Reds if I were to target Blues and Makeral I would also use a wire leader or heavy mono. They are not near as easily spooked :thumbsup:


Okay thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Lexcore the 40lb. is marginal. I do loose a few but I also think I get a few more bites than my friends using wire, especially on specks. It's kind of funny when I am home here in Louisiana we NEVER use any type of leader fishing for specks and reds, even in our dirtier water ( if we can see our prop we consider that clear water in La.). However we don't have the amount of bluefish or spanish mackerel that we have here in Pensacola. So in La. I am using 10lb. test for specks and reds in dirty water but have to use a heavy leader in the clear water in Florida!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Instead of a wire leader, I have been using a 30lb mono leader instead. It seems to hold up well to the Blues and Spanish. I keep an eye on it all day to make sure there aren't any nicks in it though.


----------

